# Import - Export business - Philippines to Aus



## Kaz1983

Import - Export ... bring wood into Australia from the Philippines/Sth East Asian .. other countries too but Aus first and foremost 

Okay I'm looking to export wood from the Philippines/Sth East Asian (including furniture... supply wood for furniture makers etc..), bring it into Australia and/or other markets lets say - USA/Europe/Japan to name a few .. so you get the basic idea, shipping and customs are the only two questions marks I have ... I've never brought any declared wood through customs so wouldn't know what is the process, I wouldn't want to sell something online and then not be able to get it to him or her ... cos of customs not letting it through for example ...

I mean the guy from the shipping company put me at ease saying it depends on who is the customs agent is cos quiet a lot will just let it through will minimal fuss... done right, it shouldn't be a problem etc etc .. so I pretty sure that I'm in the clear for the most part, just gotta make sure its treated and all that .. the type of wood furniture I'm talking about is that eco friendly, recycled/reclaimed wood furniture ... its different but still looks really good, has a funky feel to it - I like it ..

It got me thinking tho' .. bring reclaimed furniture - that recycled, funky look furniture .... its do able right and I'm over thinking it too much - I hope .. at the end of the day just get it treated or do it yourself, just get it done right .. customs aren't as scary as made out to be, just gotta make the 'happy' at the end of the day .. 

Any other tips out there for a guy who is looking the export wooden items from the Philippines to Australia?

Or selling wood items from Sth East Asia to other countries in general .. any tips?


----------



## professor cebu

should do it legally. australia customs is so strict. they would even question your invoice if its doubtful in appearance. just saying


----------



## professor cebu

i have custom brokers with me and i have a supplier for your wood.but its not that easy here in the philippines because government regulation is very tight esp on the wood exportation. what will be your arrangement?


----------

